# How to tame a cow or calf?



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Getting ready to buy our first cow or calf to be our family milk cow. We haven't found "the one" yet, but are definately going with the Jersey or Dexter breed. Just wondering if we get either one - a calf or a cow - that isn't super tame, is there ways to tame a cow? I have pretty much unlimited time so not an issue. Is food/treats a good idea? (if so what are good cow treats?) Just time hanging out nearby? I'm SOOO not familiar with cows. I've made very loving pets from "wild" goats and pigs, but I gather that isn't too hard to do as they are both very personable animals LOL. Any training tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They like routine. They like treats. Get her in a smallish pen at first. Spend some time handfeeding and petting. 
Put on the halter, teach her to stand tied.
Brushing and scratches, all that. Teach her always to yield away from you.

As with horses and any large stock, you do have to maintain the dominant role.
Dont let her run over you. Dont let her swing her head at you or kick you.

It is up to the person to prevent bad behaviors in their stock. 

Cattle are generally very HONEST in their interactions.
If you are observant and determined you can get them to comply with normal handling fairly easily.
Especially starting with a young heifer.

I will say that a 3 mo old calf can knock you on your butt or break your thigh with a kick.
However, they are not just out to get you but usually acting out of fear or play or attempting to dominate you.
Learn to read their body language. They can move fast. Oh yes they can.

With steady and consistent interactions you can get them used to people.
You have to stay alert and be preemptive of unwanted behaviors. 


It is more like handling horses than goats, though not the same at all. 
In my opinion it is easier.

What kind of treats? Oh, that is fun. Everyone like cookies. 
Apples, bananas (yes, bananas), and I have yet to meet a cow who didn't eat any kind of grain you want to put in a bucket. 
The Bucket gets a cow's attention right quick once they are familiar with the concept. 

Be safe though. They are big. Dont let them rub on you, dont let them push you around.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Best way to tame a calf is to raise it with goats and no other cows. They will grow up learning to behave like a goat, as in very friendly and trusting of humans.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Best way to tame a calf is to raise it with goats and no other cows. They will grow up learning to behave like a goat, as in very friendly and trusting of humans.


I guess that would depend on the goats you have and how much they have been handled. 

Not everyone keeps their yard goats in their pocket.


----------



## hopefloats688 (Sep 8, 2011)

I wouldn't want a 1200lb cow to act like a goat! It is best to start early with halter breaking. My kids halter break calves from 2-3 months old. With the young calves like that it is best to put the halter on and let them learn that they can't get away from it. Treats can be a bad thing or letting them butt their heads against you. Even the most tame calf/heifer/cow can hurt you.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

For certain it is easier to tame a calf rather than a full grown untamed cow. Halters early are a must and we check ours frequently to scratch under and around the halter but really to make sure it is fitting correctly. This got our heifer to let us put on, take off, and adjust her halter without any trouble. I also handle her feet (even though she hates it), and her teats often. We brush from head to tail and she almost purrs. For treats we give apples, day old bread pieces, horse cookies, and very little grain. She comes to her name when called and usually very quickly. She leads and ties. She will freshen at age 2 at the end of April.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

With enough time, effort and a willing animal, you can train them to behave like you want them to. Cows are no different.

http://www.wimp.com/throwstick/


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I think this info will certainly help me out. Our goats are VERY friendly, but not goofy (as in they are actually quite well behaved for goats). The calf we are looking at has been around goats, so that may help us out some. If she buddies up with them, she'll have no choice but be near me . I can however seperate her from the goats and spend some one on one time with her without the constant interferance from the goats. 
Dumb question (please forgive me...) can I use a horse halter on a cow?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

My little heifer calves all wore pony halters...no problems until they grew out of them..Topside


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We have a constant problem finding halters that fit calves. We tried pony ones and they were still too big. Just get one and try it. If it doesn't fit right you can always return it.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, I've put horse halters on cows before. 

Try to pick out a cow that is generally friendly toward people. They have personalities just like humans. Some will go out of their way to interact; others are very timid; some just don't like people.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

The fastest way to a critter's heart is a good scratchin'! Every time you have them caught, get all "phalangelical" on 'em until they go into the scritch trance.  They'll love you forever. It even works on recalcitrant husbands.


----------

